# شرح برنامج Elite Psychart 2.0 بالعربي



## أسامة الحلبي (26 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخوتي في المنتدى..

استكمالاً لشرح برامج التكييف وردف المكتبة العربية بكتب تشرح أهم البرامج الهندسية المتخصصة بالتكييف أقدم لكم اليوم كتاب شرح برنامج 2.0 Elite PsyChart المتخصص في إضافة وتعديل ودراسة العمليات البسايكرومترية 

تجدون شرح البرنامج بالمرفقات:

ولتحميل نسخة محدودة من البرنامج من الرابط التالي:

*PsyChart - Psychrometric Analysis and Design

وتجدون المفتاح في المرفقات


------------------------------------------------

كما يمكن تحميل كتاب شرح برنامج HAP 4.6 بالعربي من خلال الموضوع:

**شرح برنامج hap 4.6 بالعربي



الدعاءَ الدعاءَ*


----------



## محمود عويضة (26 مايو 2013)

الله يجزاك الخير كله ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك الى يوم القيامه.


----------



## haabbas (26 مايو 2013)

what is the password for the PsyChart Keymaker


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (26 مايو 2013)

الباسوورد مكتوبة ضمن الملف المضغوط:
123456


----------



## geofarid (26 مايو 2013)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 مايو 2013)

بارك الله بك أخي أسامة ...


----------



## لذة غرام (26 مايو 2013)

Thanks


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسة و نفع بك و جعل تلك الاعمال صدقة جارية فى ميزان حسناتك و رزقك الفردوس الاعلى
اللهم امين​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (27 مايو 2013)

دائما في المقدمة يا أسامة

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## مستر هندسة (28 مايو 2013)

مشكور استاذ اسامة على الشرح المبسط والواضح والوافي


----------



## aati badri (29 مايو 2013)

الله يجزاك الخير كله ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك الى يوم القيامه ويرد العافية لسورية الحبيبة
وكيف عامل في ام الدنيا وكرمها الفياض رغم شدتها المؤقتة ان شاء الله​.
و​


----------



## zanitty (29 مايو 2013)

برنس يا اسامه و الله


----------



## eng mohamed khalil (29 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (10 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hamza112005 (10 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لك يا استاذ على الشرح الوافي


----------



## rezaiguia (13 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله و وفقك لما يحبه و يرضاه ...:28:


----------



## aboallol (23 يونيو 2013)

اللهم تقبل دعاءنا انك انت السميع العليم .
اللهم وسع عليه في الدنيا والاخرة انك انت الرزاق القدير.


----------



## hikal007 (23 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس اسامه وبارك لك فى عمرك وزادك من علمه


----------



## The MysTeRiOuS (23 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 يونيو 2013)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## emadabdullah (26 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر عن كل حرف وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ربايعه (12 يوليو 2013)

اللله ييسرلك بنت الحلال


----------



## eng - mahmoud (12 يوليو 2013)

*ما شاء الله شرح ممتاز يا بشمهندس اسامة 

جزاك الله كل خير

وكل عام وانت بالف بخير *​


----------



## eng_tohame (19 يوليو 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=90690&d=1369568512
حملت هذا الملف وعندما اردت فرده طلب مني كلمة سر


----------



## wael114 (31 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور أخي أسامة ولكن لم ينزل عندي البرنامج يطلب مني الباسوورد ووضعت له 123456 ولم يعمل وكذلك برنامج ال الدكت ممكن المساعدة


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (31 أغسطس 2013)

wael114 قال:


> مشكور أخي أسامة ولكن لم ينزل عندي البرنامج يطلب مني الباسوورد ووضعت له 123456 ولم يعمل وكذلك برنامج ال الدكت ممكن المساعدة



قبل فك الضغط أوقف مضاد الفيروسات الموجود على جهازك مؤقتاً لأنه يعتبر المفتاح اختراق للجهاز, ثم قف بإدخال كلمة السر وقم بتشغيل المفتاح وإدخال البيانات فيقوم المولد بتوليد ملف جديد, شغل هذا الملف وسيصبح البرنامج كاملاً


----------



## aati badri (1 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسة و نفع بك و جعل تلك الاعمال صدقة جارية فى ميزان حسناتك و رزقك الفردوس الاعلى وانعم على سوريا ومصر بالاستقرار
اللهم امين​
​​


----------



## Sayed mohaker (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Malek2009 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

مهندس أسامة ... جزاك الله كل خير والله انك افدتني كثيرا وأدعوا الله لك ولاهل سوريا ولوالديك
اللهم وسع رزقك واحسن خاتمتك وثقل موازينك
اللهم كن لاهل سوريا وخفف عنهم يا كريم واهل مصر وكل المسلمين
استمر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (3 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله الخير كله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ا


----------



## hvac giant (19 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير و يغفر لك و للمسلمين اجمعين


----------



## Elmuiz Ali (27 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## جاد الكريم (1 ديسمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## hamadalx (7 فبراير 2014)

جـــــــــــــــزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## modern_love (10 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## didadi23 (14 مايو 2014)

thank you


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (14 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك


----------



## fox2002 (27 أكتوبر 2014)

الصفحة التي تبحث عنها غير موجودة ..
الملف غير موجود ارجوا إعادة الرفع


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (28 أكتوبر 2014)

fox2002 قال:


> الصفحة التي تبحث عنها غير موجودة ..
> الملف غير موجود ارجوا إعادة الرفع



تم تحديث الرابط, علماً أن المشكلة ليست من الرابط نفسه


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (9 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## fatehy (2 ديسمبر 2014)

احتاج الي الباص وورد لفك الضغط... وشكرا مقدما علي مجهودك.


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (2 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن رابط تحميل البرنامج


----------



## abod202 (4 ديسمبر 2014)

اتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبي بش مهندس اسامه


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (11 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م أبو الوليد (8 مايو 2018)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> تم تحديث الرابط, علماً أن المشكلة ليست من الرابط نفسه


أخ أسامة الرابط لا يعمل هل ممكن تحديثة مرة أخرى


----------

